# chemical resistance of sch 40 PVC



## Anonymous (Mar 16, 2009)

would schedule 40 or 80 pvc fittings hold up to HCL, HCL & Peroxide, and or HCL and Bleach.

the above would be dilute solutions. I want to build a large vacum filter to process crushed and roughly sorted (iron, aluminum, etc removed) what I assume to be low yield electronic components, something like heap leach, but in a large container say 5 or 10 gal bucket. 

I will have a stirring rod to keep the material fluid until metals are leached out then I want to remove a 4ich plug on the bottom and use vacum to filter the fluid.

thanks
Jim


----------



## fixinator (Mar 18, 2009)

This was covered recently in this thread.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=3977&highlight=


----------

